# Property Agency fees



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi, new to the forum, have tried searching for the answer but to no avail, sorry if I have missed it. I have just moved to Abu Dhabi and am in the process of renting an apartment in Sky Tower, Reem Island. It is a lovely apartment, 2 bed with skypad.

I have been asked to pay 5% agency fees which is the going rate and am happy with it, but do you pay this upfront or when the deal has gone through?

Also I have paid 5000 dirhams as a reservation deposit, if for sme reason the deal does not go through can I get this back?
Many thanks for any help you can give


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Deposit is returned to you after you move out. Agency fees are paid to the agent when the contract is signed. It is possible to avoid agent fees, for example if you rent direct from a developer like Al Dar.


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info, appreciated


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

AlexDhabi said:


> It is possible to avoid agent fees, for example if you rent direct from a developer like Al Dar.


Aldar (Khidmah leasing/property management as it is known now) will still charge you the 5% commission if you rent direct from them.


----------

